

Offer HN: Usability Feedback - nonrecursive

I'd like to connect with other members of the HN community more, so to do that I'd like to offer to give usability feedback - just send me an email. My email address is on my profile. Or ping me on twitter, @nonrecursive.<p>Here's an example of more detailed feedback that I've given: http://www.usabilityfeedback.com/example/spaces_new.html . I probably won't include screenshots but I will provide detailed notes. Also, that web site offers a service that I'm no longer offering, so please don't consider this an advertisement for a service. I just really like giving usability feedback :)
======
palguay
Sent you a message on twitter , looking for comments on
<http://brainturk.com>.

Thanks for doing this.

